# Riding Position Importance



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The answer to all of this is that proper riding position allows you to communicate more clearly with your horse and make you a more effective rider. Your seat and your weight are very important cues to your horse, if you can use your seat, as well as the rest of your body correctly, your horse will be more willing and accepting since he will be more likely to understand what you are asking of him. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Also makes you less likely to eat dirt.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. I actually had that in there. I don't remember why I took it out..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are unbalnced, so is your horse. If you are out, so is your horse.


It isn't about the rider, it is always, first and foremost - about the horse. One should want to be balanced, even and properly with their horses center of gravity, so that they can bring out the best in their horse. So that they can represent their animals to the best of their abillities.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> Also makes you less likely to eat dirt.


_Hahaha, very well put!_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a copy of Centered Riding 2, look at the page of the human skeleton mounted on the horse skeleton and notice the incredible similarities of both bodies. Every movement you make affects a similar part on the horse's body. Equitation involves using that knowledge to put that concept into effect. As MIEventer said, when you ride well, your horse moves well.


----------

